# McLaren F1 R/C driven by Lewis Hamilton



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Not sure how many have seen this before, but it's new to me. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

BadSign said:


> Not sure how many have seen this before, but it's new to me. Amazing stuff!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiLoANg6nNY


.....I wanna try that....:thumbsup:


----------



## Klipsch (Mar 26, 2009)

*Cool!*

Sweet!


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

wow thats cool


----------

